# mes 30 20071014 fire!



## riverrat3 (Sep 29, 2014)

So after experimenting with few chips,more chips,wet chips,you get the idea I decided to call master built. The young lady got a supervisors input because this model hasn't been an issue with fire and blowing the chiploader out. Supposed to pickup unit tomorrow and have me a new one by weekend. This is the gen 1 sportsman's elite from sportsman's warehouse. Anybody else have issues? She said the one I received would be the same just not say sportsman's on it and that an engineer would quality check before shipping. Fingers crossed and can't wait to get my amnps. Thought about keeping it butt she kind of insinuated they really wanted to look at it.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 29, 2014)

Glad they are getting you fixed up. Your going to love your AMNPS.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## riverrat3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks mule. I would have been fine as chunks worked butt she really was wanting to swap it out and maybe they will find something and save someone else the problem. Impressed so far with cs.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> So after experimenting with few chips,more chips,wet chips,you get the idea I decided to call master built. The young lady got a supervisors input because this model hasn't been an issue with fire and blowing the chiploader out. Supposed to pickup unit tomorrow and have me a new one by weekend. This is the gen 1 sportsman's elite from sportsman's warehouse. Anybody else have issues? She said the one I received would be the same just not say sportsman's on it and that an engineer would quality check before shipping. Fingers crossed and can't wait to get my amnps. Thought about keeping it butt she kind of insinuated they really wanted to look at it.


I've got the regular Masterbuilt version of this model and have never had a problem with fire. In fact, I loaded up the wood chip holder with pecan wood chips yesterday because I didn't have any pecan pellets. I also used the AMNPS for burning apple wood and Todd Johnson's Pitmaster's Choice pellets. No fires and the baby backs I smoked turned out beautifully.


----------



## riverrat3 (Sep 29, 2014)

That seems to be the norm. I tried just a few chips and a lot and either way they burst into flames in minutes. If you opened the door it was instantaneous. I'm thinking too much air some how is entering. It was pretty impressive when it blew the chiploader out! I really hope to get the new one before the weekend,wanting some pulled pork bad!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> So after experimenting with few chips,more chips,wet chips,you get the idea I decided to call master built. The young lady got a supervisors input because this model hasn't been an issue with fire and blowing the chiploader out. Supposed to pickup unit tomorrow and have me a new one by weekend. This is the gen 1 sportsman's elite from sportsman's warehouse. Anybody else have issues? She said the one I received would be the same just not say sportsman's on it and that an engineer would quality check before shipping. Fingers crossed and can't wait to get my amnps. Thought about keeping it butt she kind of insinuated they really wanted to look at it.


That "20071014" MES Gen #1, shows me that they are still making Gen #1 units, and it's not true that anything with a code number ending with a higher number than "12" is a Gen #2. 

That means you can't go by the last 2 numbers to tell if it's a Gen #1 or a Gen #2.

That's what I had thought.

Thanks Riverrat3 !!

Best of luck on your swap!

BTW: In the past, the reason for flaming was that the heating element was tight against the bottom of the chip drawer.

Bear


----------



## riverrat3 (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Bear. I'm anxious to try some of your recipes and I don't care what numbers on it if it ain't slinging shrapnel while I cook! Lol I really was gonna keep it but oh well. If the new ones no better the amnps gonna fix it anyways. Hope all is well your way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> Thanks Bear. I'm anxious to try some of your recipes and I don't care what numbers on it if it ain't slinging shrapnel while I cook! Lol I really was gonna keep it but oh well. If the new ones no better the amnps gonna fix it anyways. Hope all is well your way.


Yup---We don't need no stinkin' shrapnel !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That AMNPS will make an MES Gen #1 absolutely Perfect !!

You'll love it.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> So after experimenting with few chips,more chips,wet chips,you get the idea I decided to call master built. The young lady got a supervisors input because this model hasn't been an issue with fire and blowing the chiploader out. Supposed to pickup unit tomorrow and have me a new one by weekend. This is the gen 1 sportsman's elite from sportsman's warehouse. Anybody else have issues? She said the one I received would be the same just not say sportsman's on it and that an engineer would quality check before shipping. Fingers crossed and can't wait to get my amnps. Thought about keeping it butt she kind of insinuated they really wanted to look at it.





Bearcarver said:


> That "20071014" MES Gen #1, shows me that they are still making Gen #1 units, and it's not true that anything with a code number ending with a higher number than "12" is a Gen #2.
> 
> That means you can't go by the last 2 numbers to tell if it's a Gen #1 or a Gen #2.
> 
> ...


Bear, you're right but here's what I think is going on. Masterbuilt must be assigning model #'s for smokers made under a retailer name plate so that the retailer(s) can sell it as an "exclusive" model. I see the same thing with other types of products. In this case, it the Sportsman Elite models seem to be sold exclusively in sporting goods stores such as Cabelas, Bass Pro, and Sportsmans Warehouse, and...like that. Sometimes these retailer-branded models include add-ons that are only available with that custom-made model, such as the shelf accessory kit offered for the MB SE line (I think 4 shelves is more than enough for this model).


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> Bear, you're right but here's what I think is going on. Masterbuilt must be assigning model #'s for smokers made under a retailer name plate so that the retailer(s) can sell it as an "exclusive" model. I see the same thing with other types of products. In this case, it the Sportsman Elite models seem to be sold exclusively in sporting goods stores such as Cabelas, Bass Pro, and Sportsmans Warehouse, and...like that. Sometimes these retailer-branded models include add-ons that are only available with that custom-made model, such as the shelf accessory kit offered for the MB SE line (I think 4 shelves is more than enough for this model).


My only point is the last 2 numbers in the model number:

People are always asking the easiest way to tell the Gen #1 from the Gen #2.

I always say that the easiest way to tell is the Gen #1 has the digital controls in a box mounted to the center back of the top, and the Gen #2 has the digital controls built into the top front edge. That's the only thing you need to know!!

Then somebody usually adds some of the other ways to tell, and they include saying that the last 2 numbers in the model number end with the year they were made, and all the new ones (13, 14) are Gen #2 units. The fact that the #20071014" is a Gen #1 proves this is wrong, because they are apparently still making Gen #1 models.

I wouldn't want to see anyone get the wrong unit because of the model number.

Bear


----------



## riverrat3 (Sep 29, 2014)

That's what I looked for Bear. Controls on top vent on top. I could have got the gen 2 20 dollars cheaper but wanted the gen 1. I made sure and told her I only wanted the gen 1 and she said no problem so they evidently make them still and she said it wouldn't be a sportsman elite so that kind of kills that theory.


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> My only point is the last 2 numbers in the model number:
> 
> People are always asking the easiest way to tell the Gen #1 from the Gen #2.
> 
> ...


One would think you're right. Maybe the Mb Tech Guy can explain how the model numbers work because your theory made sense up to this point. Still weird how the model #s look like dates of manufacture but they aren't. Yeah, easiest way to tell the difference between the two Gens has been by placement of the digital controls.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2014)

daRicksta said:


> One would think you're right. Maybe the Mb Tech Guy can explain how the model numbers work because your theory made sense up to this point. Still weird how the model #s look like dates of manufacture but they aren't. Yeah, easiest way to tell the difference between the two Gens has been by placement of the digital controls.


I try not to bother him with trivial things---He's a very busy man.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Sep 29, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> I try not to bother him with trivial things---He's a very busy man.
> 
> Bear


He sure is. I'm thankful he's back in the forum because I missed him the first time around. He's been very helpful to me.


----------



## mbtechguy (Oct 1, 2014)

Just to clarify the model number issue a little, I'll use the following example using the 20070910 which is the 30" Gen 1 which is all black, no window, no meat probe, etc.  The last two digits are the year  (or close) to when it was introduced.  There are also "future use" numbers on the certification of the product, and this is where I believe there is confusion.  If a customer (pick one) decides to purchase a Gen I, all black (same basic unit as the 20070910), but wants to have extra racks, a cover included, whatever, and they want it for the year 2014, then the last two would be "14", or even "13" if that is when the product actually went into production, etc.  The new numbers are basically just to differentiate it for the retailer and warranty purposes.  So you can have a Gen 1, and Gen 2 with the last two digits of "14", or any year.  So Bear, you are correct.  The important thing is really just, is it a Gen 1, Gen 2, and is it a 30" or 40".  The rest of it is just numbers that help our customer service department make sure the consumer is taken care of properly when needed.  Hopefully this simplifies it.  Tks.  D.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 1, 2014)

MBTechguy said:


> Just to clarify the model number issue a little, I'll use the following example using the 20070910 which is the 30" Gen 1 which is all black, no window, no meat probe, etc.  The last two digits are the year  (or close) to when it was introduced.  There are also "future use" numbers on the certification of the product, and this is where I believe there is confusion.  If a customer (pick one) decides to purchase a Gen I, all black (same basic unit as the 20070910), but wants to have extra racks, a cover included, whatever, and they want it for the year 2014, then the last two would be "14", or even "13" if that is when the product actually went into production, etc.  The new numbers are basically just to differentiate it for the retailer and warranty purposes.  So you can have a Gen 1, and Gen 2 with the last two digits of "14", or any year.  So Bear, you are correct.  The important thing is really just, is it a Gen 1, Gen 2, and is it a 30" or 40".  The rest of it is just numbers that help our customer service department make sure the consumer is taken care of properly when needed.  Hopefully this simplifies it.  Tks.  D.


Thank You Darryl!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Oct 1, 2014)

MBTechguy said:


> Just to clarify the model number issue a little, I'll use the following example using the 20070910 which is the 30" Gen 1 which is all black, no window, no meat probe, etc.  The last two digits are the year  (or close) to when it was introduced.  There are also "future use" numbers on the certification of the product, and this is where I believe there is confusion.  If a customer (pick one) decides to purchase a Gen I, all black (same basic unit as the 20070910), but wants to have extra racks, a cover included, whatever, and they want it for the year 2014, then the last two would be "14", or even "13" if that is when the product actually went into production, etc.  The new numbers are basically just to differentiate it for the retailer and warranty purposes.  So you can have a Gen 1, and Gen 2 with the last two digits of "14", or any year.  So Bear, you are correct.  The important thing is really just, is it a Gen 1, Gen 2, and is it a 30" or 40".  The rest of it is just numbers that help our customer service department make sure the consumer is taken care of properly when needed.  Hopefully this simplifies it.  Tks.  D.


Thanks, Darryl. My brain was beginning to hurt...


----------



## riverrat3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well I have had doctors appointments and general life happens all day but long story short no one showed up yesterday to pick up my mes so I have decided its destiny is to be mine. Couldn't call them today as I said. Ordering the amnps Friday and have some chunks here for a scarbelly type wing smoke tomorrow. Got a beautiful butt today for some pulled pork once the amnps arrives.Gonna try Bear's recipe and method.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 1, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> Well I have had doctors appointments and general life happens all day but long story short no one showed up yesterday to pick up my mes so I have decided its destiny is to be mine. Couldn't call them today as I said. Ordering the amnps Friday and have some chunks here for a scarbelly type wing smoke tomorrow. Got a beautiful butt today for some pulled pork once the amnps arrives.Gonna try Bear's recipe and method.


Sorry about you health problems, riverrat 3. Did MB issue some kind of FedEx pickup ticket to take your MES back and send you a regular Gen 1? Perhaps you should call them again.

Bear _is _the man. I've gotten great MES tips and smoking tips in general from him. As for the AMNPS, I cooked up some baby backs on Sunday using the AMNPS as my smoke source with some pecan wood chips added to the flavor mix only because I don't (as yet) have pecan wood pellets. For pellets I primarily used Todd Johnson's Pitmaster's Choice wood pellets. I sent some ribs over to my favorite brother-in-law and he proclaim my smoked ribs were the best he ever tasted and also proclaimed me Rib King.

I consider the AMNPS the best purchase for smoking I ever made--right after my MES 30. 3rd would be the Maverick ET-733 therm. After you receive your AMNPS, check the threads for how to successfully keep the AMNPS lit because, despite some user complaints, it's really easy to do and the thing burns for hours when fully loaded with pellets.


----------



## riverrat3 (Oct 1, 2014)

The Maverick 733 is on the Christmas wish list! Maybe Santa will be good to me.


----------



## daricksta (Oct 1, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> The Maverick 733 is on the Christmas wish list! Maybe Santa will be good to me.


Here's hoping. Santa got me mine last year. Believe me, it's made smoking even easier and more fun.

Oh, for the AMNPS, be sure you also buy a butane or a propane torch to light it.


----------



## riverrat3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Lucky enough to already have a butane one. Makes beautiful meringue.......... I mean solder joints...lol


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 4, 2014)

riverrat3 said:


> Lucky enough to already have a butane one. Makes beautiful meringue.......... I mean solder joints...lol


I like to use a Butane on my AMNS with dust, because it doesn't blow the dust around.

However I like the Propane torch for the AMNPS with pellets, because it can shoot the flame deep inside the bottom of the row when starting it.

Bear


----------

